# Wool cycling shorts - medium size



## Niblox (18 Oct 2011)

Hello 

Does anyone out there have a pair of medium size wool cycling shorts for sale? 

All the ones online are hideously expensive and I want a pair to go with a wool jersey.

Any help would be appreciated.

Regards

Niblox


----------

